# What are you doing New Years Eve?



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

What say you PFers?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Staying put. Most likely a couple Grandchildren will be here. Not a drinker or a bar type person anyway. So none of the above. With two 10 years olds you will not be in bed by 9pm they will want to stay up.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Safe at home inside the wire.
Far away from the drunk drivers - too many dark two lane roads around here.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I bees home in bed by 9 PM. Way too many amateur drunks out and about on New Years Eve. That is the only time of year some Baptists and Chruch of Christ folks go out to get loaded. Way too dangerous for regular folks to be out there.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

My wife will fix a bunch of good food. I will eat too much and fall asleep. Life is good.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Staying off the roads. Stay away from amateur night 

Nice quiet evening at home and in bed well before midnight.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Stay home and wait for the call to bail out my neighbors. Older and wiser to go out and play the game.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

We have friends from church over and play board games and then go streaking after midnight. It's supposed to be real cold that night, may not make it outside the door...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Stay home and get up early on Tuesday, to get a jump on an enjoyable day.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I voted bacon because that sounds like a good idea.

If all goes well, the promised rain will keep down the fireworks. Otherwise, I'll spend the evening jumping out of my skin. I'll be in bed after the fireworks calm down.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Either staying at home with the dog. Or going camping. Haven't decided yet.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

We'll cook a nice little dinner for just the family and as we get close to the end of this year, I'll give my husband a good luck kiss and hope for another happy new year where we can (God willing) continue to get even more prepared.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I was going to click option B. but then I saw bacon, I'm not sure what to do now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I was going to click option B. but then I saw bacon, I'm not sure what to do now.


Go with bacon!


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Trying to stay awake to watch the ball fall on the TV to make "she who must be obeyed" happy. I'd prefer to just crash at my normal bedtime.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Elvis said:


> Trying to stay awake to watch the ball fall on the TV to make "she who must be obeyed" happy. I'd prefer to just crash at my normal bedtime.


Ladies and Gentlemen, Elvis' manhood has left the building. :rofl3:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, Elvis' manhood has left the building. :rofl3:


Reckon she keeps the twins in the freezer?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Fun is for pussies!

I expect on Monday and Tuesday I will be doing the same thing I did yesterday and today...

Since we finished building our house last July, I decided to start on building Mrs Inor's Art Shack. The concrete slab was poured last week. The framing lumber arrived late Wednesday afternoon. Yesterday was spent sorting the lumber into piles in the order that I am going to be using it and loading up and moving my cargo trailer to use as a tool crib out at the build site. Today was spent framing up a prototype roof truss to figure out all the angles I need to cut and making jigs to cut said angles consistently accurate.

I figured out the angles and measurements I need for the rafters and the cord as well as all of the racks. I think I have figured out 3 of the 5 cuts that will be necessary for the struts as well. Tomorrow will be figuring out the last 2 cuts for the struts, then into production. If I'm lucky, by New Year's Day I will be starting to tack together the framing for the walls, but I doubt it - More likely, later next week for the walls.

Edit: I have re-started updating the M.T. Acres blog for this project as well and will continue to update it as my work schedule allows me to work on the Art Shack.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I Want Bacon Duct Tape! Every prepper should have some.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

We will have barbecue for dinner the I will go to church for the new year's vigil with my mother. 
By the pool votes, nobody is going to party 😂


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Cooking a steak, wrapped in bacon :devil: , on the campfire.

A few adult beverages and I'll probably be here and a few other forums.

Between being a musician for 16 years and in the restaurant biz for 16 years....I've had enough NYE celebrations for two people.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> I voted bacon because that sounds like a good idea.
> 
> If all goes well, the promised rain will keep down the fireworks. Otherwise, I'll spend the evening jumping out of my skin. I'll be in bed after the fireworks calm down.


Oh, you have Mehican neighbors! I will be in bed early, but I voted for Bacon, because, well.....bacon!


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Amateur drunk nite... not going anywhere. My plans?

Crack a cold one.
Start a fire.
Crack a cold one.
Eat steak and potatoes.
Crack a cold one.
Crack a cold one.
Fall asleep before 9:30. In my chair.
Dream about breakfast with bacon.
Woke up by her.. she says get to bed.
Crack a cold one.
Sleep.
T-Man's Happy New Year plans...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I quit drinking decades ago. I'll be in bed first, probably before 9:00PM, but my wife will be up watching old movies.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I will be going to a casino and watching the idiots party like 1999. Why, because my wife asked. She puts up with my cr*p the rest of the year, I can do this for her.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Sasquatch said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, Elvis' manhood has left the building. :rofl3:


Ahh, possibly a bit, but I was single for about 15 years and just married her a few months ago. I like watching her become excited, it makes for great sex.

But considering that I'm eager to finish the sheetrock and trim work and get painting my junk room (turning the 400 sf room into a game room) I'll probably be working on it late new years eve anyway.
I can't do any more tonight while I wait for the mud coat to dry.

The previous owner enclosed the attached 2 car garage, put in a beautiful solid wood beam ceiling, a few windows, small bar with a sink, double glass back door, a tile floor, and connected it to the house's central air, but stopped there with no interior sheetrock walls or trim. Then they added an attached 3 car garage. I call it my junk room, a space for projects that I don't want to do in my larger shop. But a large game room with a pool table would be nice to have. I just wish the floor wasn't tile, I may make it a wood floor sometime in the future.

Guess I'll have to be manly in my own way. Happy New Years to all!


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Flying back to Colorado at 1930 out of Sac. California on the 31st.

Done with Cal. Last visit and funeral..


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Wait....its December already.... what the hell happened to Christmas? Oh yeah thats right Flooring. I'm gonna drive my ass back to Virginny and let my wife enjoy her new wood flooring...I can't even afford to think about drinking right now... Highway robbery I tell you...Robbery!!!! Friggin flooring....could a bought me a shit ton of guns and ammo, but NNNOOOOO... We need better flooring.

Flipping only one walking on it is her. I live a state away....God Loves her and so do I...just wish he'd pick up half the cost of keeping her.


Happy frikkin New Year!!!...What year is it anyways? Frikkin Flooring!!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Wait....its December already.... what the hell happened to Christmas? Oh yeah thats right Flooring. I'm gonna drive my ass back to Virginny and let my wife enjoy her new wood flooring...I can't even afford to think about drinking right now... Highway robbery I tell you...Robbery!!!! Friggin flooring....could a bought me a shit ton of guns and ammo, but NNNOOOOO... We need better flooring.
> 
> Flipping only one walking on it is her. I live a state away....God Loves her and so do I...just wish he'd pick up half the cost of keeping her.
> 
> Happy frikkin New Year!!!...What year is it anyways? Frikkin Flooring!!!!


Flooring is damn expensive my friend. Just wait until she demands a whole freakin' BUILDING!!! I'm bled dry already and I have barely started. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> Flooring is damn expensive my friend. Just wait until she demands a whole freakin' BUILDING!!! I'm bled dry already and I have barely started. :tango_face_grin:


Now you see. I have been trained in the finest art of subterfuge, subversion, espionage, and creating political discourse to enable a internal division that can lead to civil war.... But I can't do a damn thing about my wife forcing me to buy wood floors.... You see its a man thing now...Damn it woman we are going out to raid and plunder....not until my floors are in wolfgang!!!!!

But the boats..there leaving....GO GET ME SOME MORE Underlayment!!!!...Jesus what is this force you have over me...you stopped sleeping with me two years ago...??? ahhh now its clear,....mans comittement to responsibility if his children and waiting for a high five movement for the newman. COme one new fella...i ain't gonna hurt ya...just slap the hand and tag my ass out and she's all yours. I actually get a pay raise if you tag me out....Good luck...you'll need it.... God speed rocket man...


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Going out in public because my wife said so.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> Flooring is damn expensive my friend. Just wait until she demands a whole freakin' BUILDING!!! I'm bled dry already and I have barely started. :tango_face_grin:


Hell no..I call a damn foul...you own everything from the tea setting to the (deleted)....(deleted)... we're gonna have to do divorce court for that one.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Whats wrong with you people? I will be up until 1030pm at least. I voted bacon.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bacon!! Have early Dinner reservations at the Grand Concourse then checking out the Christmas display at the Phips Conservatory. I will be in early.









View attachment 94553


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Stopped doing armature night years ago. I will have a couple of adult beverages safely at home, a couple of steaks on the grill, bacon wrapped of course, :tango_face_grin: and an early night. Do they still drop that goofy ass ball in NY?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Stopped doing armature night years ago. I will have a couple of adult beverages safely at home, a couple of steaks on the grill, bacon wrapped of course, :tango_face_grin: and an early night. Do they still drop that goofy ass ball in NY?


It would be better if they would just drop a bomb on NYC. Then I might tune in to watch.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Hopefully I am going to get drunk and play in the prepper room. Be in bed by 9 or so. Now I just have to convince the wife I deserve New Years Beer.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Robie said:


> Cooking a steak, wrapped in bacon :devil: , on the campfire.
> 
> A few adult beverages and I'll probably be here and a few other forums.
> 
> Between being a musician for 16 years and in the restaurant biz for 16 years....I've had enough NYE celebrations for two people.


So...it is supposed to rain tomorrow night and....I didn't have any bacon.

A 2.82 lb rib-eye over the campfire.

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Well, I’m usually a go to bed early, fairly wholesome type guy.... but I find myself in an unfamiliar situation; single after 11 years. So I’m going out to make bad decisions with someone from work&#55357;&#56840; I live walking distance from downtown so screw it, skankin it is!!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> It would be better if they would just drop a bomb on NYC. Then I might tune in to watch.


Yep, I think I would stay up to watch that. Of course, an auspicious occasion as this would would be, it will require the good stuff.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Yep, I think I would stay up to watch that. Of course, an auspicious occasion as this would would be, it will require the good stuff.
> 
> View attachment 94565


There you go! I have the exact same, except mine must have a hole in it somewhere, because for some reason its just about empty...:vs_worry:


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Did someone say bacon? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Absolutely Bacon!

We'll stop by to visit our 92 year old Mom for a while, then home for a quiet evening and a movie or two.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I have beer brats and sauerkraut simmering on the stove.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> I have beer brats and sauerkraut simmering on the stove.


Ain't happening if there ain't pics!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Telling the wife we are almost a year older in a few hours, then moving out if the way.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I got on a big pot of Hoppin John. It in the simmer stage and smelling mighty special. Pretty sure I gave up the recipe last year but here it is again for any newbies. 

Bigwheel's World Famous Top Secret Hoppin John (Revised 12-31-07)

1 1/2-2 lbs dried black eyed peas
2 ham hocks
2 or 3 qts good chicken stock* (Try Better than Bullion from Kroger)
1 large chopped onion
1/2 chopped bell pepper
1 stalk chopped celery
2-4 garlic cloves
1 bay leaf
1 t. thyme
1-2 chopped fresh japs
1 cup Uncle Bens Quick cooking rice
2 T. Cooking Oil
Salt and pepper to taste

Brown up the hocks in the oil in a big stew pot. Add the onions, celery, japs, bell pepper and sautee till the onions turn translucent. Fill the pot about 2/3 full with chicken stock then add the bay leaf, thyme and garlic. Simmer with a lid till the hocks are tender, about 2 hours. Add the peas and simmer till tender..about an hour maybe less. Remove and discard the Bay Leaf. Remove the hocks..cool, skin, chop then return meat to the pot. Add the rice and continue simmering till the rice gets done. Add water or chicken stock anywhere along way if it gets dry. Serve over..under and alongside unsweet cornbread. Have plenty of raw onyawn and Sirrachi sauce (Franks hotsauce works too) to pass on the side. Eat this on New Year's Day and you ghuranteed to have good luck all year.

bigwheel


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I ain't goin' nowhere. Sleet, snow, freezing rain. Ain't worth it. Was planning on going to a party but I have no desire to be out on roads like that with all the drunks.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Here it is almost 9:30 Eastern, and so far there has only been scattered fireworks in the area. Not even enough to spook the dogs (they are kinda used to Sunday afternoon gunfire from neighbors).
Wife is out now with the horse, she will close the stall door to keep her in. Normally it stays open so the mare can come and go, but just in case one of the local yahoos shoots off a gun at midnight we want her inside. What goes up must come down. 
I've been inside the wire since before dark. Probably will be in bed before 12.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Giving the MIL's caregiver the night off, so it's party down at moms house.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Giving the MIL's caregiver the night off, so it's party down at moms house.


Yeah, baby!! Party like its 1949!!
Need some Glenn Miller or Tommy Dorsey?


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Its 2250, I am going to Bed. Happy New Years ya'll


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

deserth3 said:


> Either staying at home with the dog. Or going camping. Haven't decided yet.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


Low of 9 degrees, 55 mph winds possible. Yeah staying home with the pup who is resting after devouring a ham bone. 
Hopefully fireworks will be quick tonight. They don't bother me. Just believe they are more a 4th of July thing.

Hope everyone has a Happy New Year.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Caught up with the kids and watched them set off some fireworks. Then watched them burn a couple of mags of 9 mm
Happy new year everybody. Hope it is a great year for everyone here.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Turns out I stayed up late and was on a gun websites chat new years eve chat .. it was fun and inciteful talking about 2A stuff...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Welp... actually stayed up past midnight and rang in the New Years with some real French champagne.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I think the bigger question is what am I going to do today?

I don't watch TV, but there's only specials and "looks back" programs on the radio. We had a lot of snow last night, and in some places there's probably ice. My wife and I bought food for the holidays so we wouldn't have to go out. And in our area, the only places that are open are Chinese restaurants.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> I think the bigger question is what am I going to do today?.


Momma already told me what we are doing today...she wants sugar and yogurt so we are eventually going to TCBY...not my favorite but gotta keep her happy 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yeah, baby!! Party like its 1949!!
> Need some Glenn Miller or Tommy Dorsey?


.WAV or MP3 files?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

lunatic wrench said:


> .wav or mp3 files?


33 1/3 rpm.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> 33 1/3 rpm.


Well I'm gonna need some scotch tape, a sewing needle and some paper to fashion a cone.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Well I'm gonna need some scotch tape, a sewing needle and some paper to fashion a cone.


Don't forget..... you'll need a black & white dog. Named _Nipper_.


----------

